# قائمة مدن لبنان



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

*بيروت* هي العاصمة السياسية للجمهورية اللبنانية وأكبر مدنها. يتعدى عدد سكانها المليوني نسمة بحسب إحصائيات سنة 2007. تقع وسط الخط الساحلي اللبناني شرقي البحر الأبيض المتوسط. تتركَز فيها معظم المرافق الحيوية من صناعة وتجارة وخدمات. وهي مدينة قديمة وعريقة إذ ذكرت في رسائل تل العمارنة والمؤرخة إلى القرن الخامس عشر ما قبل الميلاد وهي مأهولة منذ ذلك الحين.
بيروت هي مركز الثقل السياسي اللبناني حيث مقر معظم الدوائر السياسية مثل البرلمان ورئاسة الجمهورية بالإضافة لمراكز معظم الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية. تلعب الدور الرئيسي في الحركة الاقتصادية اللبنانية. وتعد المدينة إحدى أهم المؤثرات الثقافية في منطقة الشرق الأوسطوالوطن العربي لغناها بالأنشطة الثقافية مثل الصحافة الحرة والمسارح ودور النشر ومعارض الفنون والمتاحف وعدد كبير من الجامعات الدولية.
مرت المدينة بالعديد من الكوارث من زلالزل وحروب على مر التاريخ كان آخرها الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية المدمرة. وبعد انتهاء الحرب سنة 1990، أعادت الدولة في عهد حكومة رئيس وزراء لبنان آنذاك رفيق الحريري إعمار وتأهيل المدينة وبخاصة وسطها التجاري وواجهتها البحرية وملاهيها الليلية مما أعاد تألق سياحتها وجعلها مقصداً سياحياً جذاباً. قامت صحيفة _النيويورك تايمز_ بمنح بيروت المركز الأول بين قائمة الأماكن التي ينبغي زيارتها في سنة 2009،[4] كما تم تصنيفها من ضمن المدن العشرة الأوائل الأكثر حيوية في عام 2009 بواسطة دليل لونلي بلانت السياحي






​ 
*التسمية*

أول ذكر لاسم بيروت ورد بلفظ "*بيروتا*" في ألواح تل العمارنة سماها الفنيقيون "*بيريت*" _ँ‏ऀ‏ओ‏क‏_ وهي كلمة فينيقية تعني الآبار. وقيل أنها كانت تدعى "*بيريتيس*" أو "*بيروتوس*" أو "*بيرُووَه*" نسبة للإلهة "بيروت"، أعز آلهة لبنان وصاحبة أدونيس إله جبيل. وعُرفت المدينة باسم "*بيريتوس*" (باليونانية القديمة:*βηρυτός*) في الأدبيات الإغريقية. واعتمد هذا الاسم في دوريات الآثأر المنشورة في الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت منذ 1934.
وذكر أن "بيروت" بالمعنى السامي تعني "*الصنوبر*" لغابات الصنوبر، بسبب وقوعها بالقرب من غابة صنوبر كبيرة هي اليوم ما يُعرف بحرش أو حرج بيروت. ومن الأسماء الأخرى التي دعيت بها منطقة بيروت هو: "*لاذقية كنعان*"، "*مستوطنة جوليا أغسطس بيريتوس السعيدة*"، "*دربي*"، "*رديدون*"، "*باروت*". ولقبت المدينة عبر العصور بالعديد من الألقاب منها: سماها الفينيقيون "*بالمدينة الإلهة*" و"*بيروت الأبيّة والمجيدة*" لعنادها في مقارعة مدينة "صيدون" و"*زهرة الشرق*"، وأطلق عليها الرومان "*أم الشرائع*" بسبب بناء أكبر معهد للقانون بالإمبراطورية فيها. ونعتها العثمانيون "*بالدرة الغالية*". في العصر الحديث خلدها نزار قباني بلقب "*ست الدنيا*". وعرفت أيضا باسم "*باريس الشرق*" خلال فترة الستينات وأوائل السبعينات من القرن العشرين، أي خلال عهد الازدهار الاقتصادي في لبنان.​*تاريخ بيروت*

يعود تاريخ بيروت إلى أكثر من 5000 عام. تدل أعمال الحفريات الأثرية في وسط بيروت على تنوع الحضارات التي مرت على المدينة، فقد عُثر على طبقات متعددة من الآثار الفينيقيةوالهيلينيةوالرومانيةوالعربيةوالعثمانية التي تبعد عن بعضها بمسافة ضئيلة.​*العصور القديمة*






بقايا منشآت فينيقية-رومانية في وسط بيروت، ساحة الشهداء.​ 

بُنيت بيروت من قبل أهل جبيل (بيبلوس) قبل أربعة آلاف سنة، وما لبثت أن كبرت وعمرت بالسكان وأصبحت مملكة مستقلة على الساحل الذي كان يُعرف باسم فينيقيا وعبد أهلها إلها خاصاً بها اسمه "بعل بيريت" أي إله أو سيّد بيروت، وضربت باسمها عملة نقديّة تحمل رسماً يمثل هذا الإله. وأول إشارة لمدينة بيروت تعود للقرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد حيث ذكرت في رسائل تل العمارنة المسمارية التي ذكرت عن "عمونيرا" ملك "بيريت". الذي أرسل ثلاث رسائل إلى الفرعون المصري. كما ذكرت "بيريت" في رسائل "رب حدا" ملك جبيل. وأنشئت أول مستوطناتها على جزيرة وسط نهرها التي طُمرت عبر الأزمان

خضعت بيروت لحكم المصريين بعد أن قام الفرعونتحتموس الثالث باحتلال الساحل الشرقي للبحر المتوسط أثناء طرده للهكسوس من مصر، وبعد المصريين قام كل من الآشوريينوالكلدانيينوالفرس بالسيطرة على فينيقيا ومنها بيروت، قبل أن يهزم الإسكندر الأكبر الفرس ويضم المدينة لإمبراطوريته. وفي سنة 140ق.م احتلها ودمرها "ديودوتوس تريفون"، الملك الهيليني، خلال صراعه مع "أنيوخس السابع" للسيطرة على عرش الدولة السلوقية. ومن ثم أعيد بناؤها على الطراز الهيليني وسميت "لاوديسيا الفينيقية" (باليونانية: Λαοδικεια ή του Φοινίκη) وفي بعض الأحيان "لاوديسيا الكنعانية". تقع المدينة اليوم على أنقاض تلك التي بناها اليونان، كما أظهرت الحفريات التي أعيد العمل بها بعد انتهاء الحرب الأهلية سنة 1991. وتشير إحدى الحفريات من سنة 1994 إلى أن شارع "سوق الطويلة" الحديث هو تطور لشارع هيليني أو روماني قديم.






آثار حمامات بيروت الرومانية، وسط المدينة.​ 

واحتل بيروت الجنرال الروماني "ماركوس أغريبا" في عام 64 ق.م. وسماها "مستوطنة جوليا أغسطس بيريتوس السعيدة" (باللاتينية: Colonia Iulia Augusta Felix Berytus) تيمنا بجوليا بنت الإمبراطور أغسطس[23][24][25] ونظرا لأهمية المدينة تمركز فيها الفيلقان الرومانيان: المقدوني الخامس، والغالي الثالث مما حولها إلى جزء من الإمبراطورية الرومانية وبالتالي تمّ تعميرها وفقا للنمط المعماري الروماني، فبُنيت فيها الأبنية، من هياكلومسارحوحمامات، ومؤسسات حكوميّة فخمة.
عرفت المدينة أزهى أيامها خلال عهد هيرودوس فأصبحت مدينة رومانية كاملة الحقوق في سنة 14 ق.م، ومنحت لقب المستمعرة الممتازة.[26] اشتهرت بيروت تحت الحكم الروماني بمدرسة القانون والتي استمرت بتدريس الحقوق لأكثر من 300 عام، وكانت في ذلك العهد مرجعاً لطلاب العلم من الوطنيين والأجانب. وهي المدرسة التي أكسبت المدينة في ذلك الحين للقب "أم الشرائع ومرضعة العلوم". من أشهر مدرسيها الحقوقيين الفينيقيين "بابينيانوس" و"أولبيانوس"، الذين اشتهرا خلال حكم الأباطرة السيفريين، والذي كان عملهما أساس قانون جستنيان الأول المعروف "بالبندكتس". دُمرت المدرسة نتيجةً لموجة الزلازل التي ضربت بيروت في سنة551 للميلاد، فنقل طلابها إلى مدينة صيدون. وقتل الزلزال 30,000 بيروتي و250,000 من سكان الساحل الفينيقي، الأمر الذي أفقد بيروت أهميتها خلال السنين المتبقية لها تحت حكم الروم البيزنطينين.​*العصور الوسطى*

بعد حوالي مائة سنة من دمار المدينة، أي خلال سنة 635م، فتحها العرب بقيادة معاوية بن أبي سفيان في زمن خلافةعمر بن الخطاب ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين الذي أمر بترميمها وتحصينها بالقلاع لحمايتها من هجمات الروم الذين حاولوا عبثاً استعادتها عدة مرات.[30] وفي تلك الفترة لم تحظ بيروت بشهرة كبيرة وأهمية تذكر مثل تلك التي حظيت بها مدينة عكا كمركز تجاري في شرقي المتوسط.
عندما ارتقى معاوية بن أبي سفيان سدة الخلافة الإسلاميّة جلب إلى بيروت قوماً من الفرس وأسكنهم فيها مثلما فعل بغيرها من مدن الساحل الشامي وبعلبك. كانت المدينة خلال عهد الخلفاء الراشدين الأمويين ثم العباسيين، تابعة لدمشق، واتخذها المسلمون في العهود المذكورة رباطاً، أي قاعدة عسكريّة، ومنها انطلقت الجيوش العربيّة التي حملها معاوية على الأسطول الذي فتح به جزيرة قبرص أيام عثمان بن عفان. وفي أيام أبي جعفر المنصور، ثاني الخلفاء العباسيين، ظهر فيها عدد من العلماء البارزين أهمهم عبد الرحمن الأَوزاعي، المعروف باسم "الإمام الأوزاعي" المتوفى سنة 773، وقبره ما يزال موجوداً بالقرب منها عند الجهة الجنوبيّة على ساحل البحر، في منطقة أصبحت تحمل اسمه، وهذا القبر كان وما يزال مقصداً للناس الذين يزورونه ويتبركون به.[26] استعاد ملك البيزنطيين "يوحنا زيميسياس" بيروت عام 974 ولبث فيها نحو سنة، ثم أخرجته منها القوات المصريّة التي أرسبها جوهر الصقلي في أيام العبيديين حكّام مصر في ذلك الحين، وفي زمنهم كانت هذه المدينة تابعة لدمشق المرتبطة رأساً بالقاهرة حاضرة الخلافة العبيديّة يومذاك.





رسم من سنة 1842 يُظهر إعادة احتلال بيروت من قبل الصليبيين سنة 1197.​ 

هاجمت جيوش الصليبيين بيروت سنة 1102، بالرغم من أنها لم تكن مهمة في ذلك الوقت، لكنها امتنعت عليهم وصدتهم، فلما كانت سنة 1110 أعادت هذه الجيوش الكرّة عليها بقيادة "بغدوين الأول" وتمكنت من احتلالها.[31] وبقي الصليبيون في المدينة حتى سنة 1291، وكانت في تلك الفترة تابعة لمملكة بيت المقدس وقد اعتمد ازدهارها في ذلك الوقت على حركة تبادلها التجاري مع أوروبا في البهارات. ومن أشهر القواد الصليبيين الذين حكموا بيروت، "يوحنا الأول سيد إبلين"، الملقب "بسيد بيروت العجوز" (1179–1236) الذي قام بترميم المدينة بعد المعارك المتعددة مع صلاح الدين الأيوبي، كما بنى قصر آل إبلين فيها.[30] استعاد صلاح الدين الأيوبي بيروت في سنة 1187، لكنها عادت إلى الصليبين بعد حوالي عشرة أعوام، وبعد أن زالت الدولة الأيوبية وحلت مكانها دولة المماليك أرسل الملك الأشرف خليل ابن الملك قلاوون الصالحي جيشاً كبيراً إلى المدينة فاستعادها وجعلها تابعة لنيابة طرابلس الشام التي كانت مرتبطة رأساً بالقاهرة مقر السلطة المملوكيّة آنذاك.​*العصور الحديثة*

في سنة 1516 تغلب السلطانسليم الأول العُثماني على قنصوه الغوري سلطان المماليك وقضى عليه في معركة مرج دابق شمالي حلب، وتابع زحفه حتى أحتل جميع بلاد الشام، ومن ذلك الحين دخلت بيروت في حوزة الدولة العثمانية وكان أول حاكم عُثماني فيها محمد بن قرقماز (قرقماز أوغلو) وهو جركسي. حُكمت المدينة من قبل الأمراء الدروز،  تارة من بني عسّاف وتارة من بني سيفا، ابتداءً من القرن السادس عشر، وفي تلك الفترة كانت بيروت مجرد قرية عادية، بعد أن قل فيها التجار وضعفت الأعمال الصناعية، والمهن البحرية، كالصيد وصناعةالسفن وترميمها وتزويدها بالمؤن، وذلك إما لانتشار القراصنة في البحر المتوسط في ذلك الوقت، أو لانصراف الكثير من القوافل البحرية إلى الدوران حول أفريقيا عن طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح الذي اكتشف سنة 1498، فتحولت بذلك طريق التجارة مع الهند إليه بدلا من المرافئ اللبنانية. وفي السنوات العشر الأخيرة من القرن السادس عشر للميلاد، تغلب الأمير فخر الدين بن معن على الأمير يوسف بن سيفا الذي كان حاكماً على مدينة طرابلس وبلاد كسروان ومدينة بيروت وانتزع منه المقاطعة الكسروانيّة وبيروت وطرد من هذه المدينة الآغا الذي كان متسلماً عليها من طرف ابن سيفا. وقام فخر الدين خلال القرن السابع عشر بالاعتناء بعمران المدينة بشكل كبير، فازدهرت وانفتحت على أوروبا في أيامه، ومن المعالم التي أنشأها: البرج الذي عُرف فيما بعد باسم برج الكشاف، لأنه أستُعمل مرقباً لاستكشاف المراكب المعادية التي تحاول الإغارة على البلد، وإليه تنسب ساحة البرج الواقعة في الجهة الشرقية منه، والتي أصبحت تعرف اليوم بساحة الشهداء أو ساحة الحرية، وكذلك أنشأ الأمير قصراً له في بيروت بالاستعانة بخبرات بعض المهندسينالإيطاليين، وحديقة للحيوانات، وقام بزيادة عدد أشجار الصنوبر في حرج بيروت وتنسيق تلك الموجودة.[36] وبعد زوال الإمارة المعنية عادت بيروت لتتبع ولاية طرابلس من جديد.





بيروت في سنة 1860، يبدو الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري في وسط الصورة، والذي كان قد قدم للمساعدة على إنهاء النزاع بين الدروزوالمسيحيين.​ 






سليمان باشا الفرنساوي، حاكم بيروت من سنة 1831 حتى 1840.​ 

في السنوات الأخيرة من القرن الثامن عشر شهدت بيروت صراعاً شديداً بين حاكمها الشهابي الأمير يوسف وبين أحد أتباعه أحمد باشا الجزار، عندما كان كل منهما يحاول الاستئثار بها وتعرضت خلال هذا الصراع لاحتلالها من قبل أميرال البحر "سبنسكوف" الروسي، الذي كان يقوم بأعمال القرصنة في المياه العثمانيّة لحساب إمبراطورة روسيا كاترين الثانية،[37] فلقد نصّب هذا القرصان مدافع في سهلات البرج ليتمكن من ضرب سور المدينة من قرب، ولهذا السبب أطلق الإفرنج على هذه السهلات اسم "ساحة المدفع"، ولكن احتلال الروس انتهى بعد شهور قليلة بعد أن دفعت لهم المدينة غرامة قدرها 25 ألف ريال بعملة ذلك الزمان. فعاد إليها الجزار وقبض على سيده السابق الأمير يوسف الشهابي بمعاونة ابن أخ الأخير، الأمير بشير الثاني الشهابي المشهور بالمالطي، وأعدمه سنة 1790 في مدينة عكا.] في أيام الجزار مُنع الشهابيون من الإقامة في بيروت، وهُدمت بيوتهم التي كانت فيها، كما مُنع أهل جبل لبنان من السكن في هذه المدينة التي ألحقها الوالي المذكور بمدينة عكا التي اتخذها مركزاً له باسم ولاية عكا. والجزار هو الذي بنى السور الذي كان يحيط بيروت من كافة أطرافها ومنع الناس من السكن خارجه، فسجل انخفاض في عدد سكان المدينة إلى 8,000 نسمة في تلك الفترة، وبقي هذا المنع سارياً حتى سنة 1832، ففي هذه السنة اقتحمها إبراهيم باشا بن محمد علي باشا وهدم السور وأباح بناء المساكن خارجه، فعاد لبيروت دورها المهم مرة أخرى​ 
يتبع 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki​


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

بقيت بيروت تحت الحكم المصري من سنة 1832 حتى 1841 وهي المدة التي بقيت فيها بلاد الشام في حوزة إبراهيم باشا. وفي هذه الفترة عرفت هذه المدينة تطوراً أساسيًّا شمل سائر مرافقها العُمرانيّة والإداريّة، ونما عدد سكانها يومئذٍ من 8 آلاف نسمة إلى 15 ألفاً، وذلك بسبب امتداد رقعتها إلى خارج السور الذي أمر إبراهيم باشا بهدمه وسمح للناس ببناء مساكنهم في الضواحي التي أصبحت فيما بعد جزءاً من المدينة نفسها، كما ازدهرت أحوالها التجاريّة بسبب اختيارها مركزاً للحجر الصحي، الأمر الذي أجبر جميع القادمين إلى الشام على الخضوع له للتأكد من سلامتهم الصحيّة وخلوهم من الأمراض المعديّة. وخلال عهد المصريين كان حاكم بيروت هو القائد في الجيش المصري سليمان باشا الفرنساوي. في سنة 1841 تمكنت الدولة العُثمانيّة من استعادة سيطرتها على بلاد الشام، فقاموا بنقل كرسي الولاية إليها وعيّنوا عليها والياً من قبلهم اسمه سليم باشا. وفي عهد هذا الوالي بدأت بيروت بالازدهار فازدادت عماراً وسكاناً، وانتقلت إليها تجارة الإفرنج، وعظم شأنها، وكثر مجيء المراكب الأوروبيّة إليها وخلال أحداث 1860 بين الدروز والمسيحيين، لجأ الكثير من الموارنة النصارى إلى بيروت هربا من المذابح في جبل لبنان ودمشق.​ 





منظر عام لبيروت خلال الثلث الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر.​ 

خلال منتصف القرن التاسع عشر ازداد سكان بيروت وتوسعت المدينة لتتخطى أسوارها.[42] وفي خضم هذا التوسع قامت الإرساليات الغربية ومفكرو العالم العربي بتكوين المدينة. وأصبحت مركز الثقافة والفكر العربي ومركز تنوع عالمي بوجود الأوروبيين والأميركيين. فشركة المياه كانت بريطانية وشركة إمداد الغاز كانت فرنسية فيما أنشأ الأميركيون المدارس والجامعات ومن أشهرها الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت. واشتهرت فيها صناعات وتجارة الحرير. كما أنشأ الفرنسيون مرفأ بحريا عصريا في سنة 1894 ومدوا سكك الحديد بين بيروت ودمشق وحلب في سنة 1907. وكانت السفن الفرنسية تنقل البضائع بين بيروت ومارسيليا وسرعان ما أصبح للفرنسيين تأثير أكبر من أي دولة غربية أخرى، وفي تلك الفترة أخذ السكان يقتدون بالأوروبين في بعض نواحي عيشهم وفي ملبسهم. ونشرت موسوعة بريتانيكا أن توزيع سكان بيروت في سنة 1911 كان كالتالي: مسلمون (36,000 نسمة)، مسيحيون (77,000 نسمة)، يهود (2،500 نسمة)، دروز (400 نسمة)، أجانب (4,100 نسمة).​*المرحلة المعاصرة*

خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى عصفت المجاعة والأمراض بجبل لبنان نتيجة لبعض التدابير العثمانية الضارة، وبسبب مجريات الحرب، وكنتيجة لهذا لجأ الكثير من أبناء الجبل إلى بيروت للحصول على لقمة عيشهم، وفي تلك الفترة قام بعض الوجهاء البيروتيين بتأسيس بعض الجمعيات التي أخذت على عاتقها تقديم المساعدات والإغاثات للجبليين مما خفف من وطأة الحرب عليهم. وبتاريخ 8 أكتوبر1918 سقطت المدينة من العثمانيين ووقعت بأيدي قوات الحلفاء بقيادة الجنرال إدموند ألنبي. وأعلنت عصبة الأمم بيروت خاضعة للانتداب الفرنسي مع بقية مناطق جبل لبنان، البقاع وسوريا الكبرى. ثم أعلنها الفرنسيون في 1920 عاصمة لدولة لبنان الكبير، والتي أصبحت الجمهورية اللبنانية في سنة 1926 ولكن لم تنل استقلالها إلا في سنة 1943. وازدهرت بيروت خلال فترة الاستقلال وأصبحت نقطة استقطاب ثقافي واقتصادي لكل محيطها. فأصبحت بمثابة البلد الثاني، أو المصيف للعديد من مواطني العالم العربي. وشهدت بيروت اضطرابات لفترة بسيطة سنة 1958 زمن الرئيس كميل شمعون بسبب الصراع حول حلف بغداد، وخلال فترة الستينات من القرن العشرين أصبحت المدينة تعرف باسم "باريس الشرق". وبعد حرب 1967 مع إسرائيل، أصبحت بيروت مركزاً أساسياً للفدائيين الفلسطينيين الذين حاربوا الأخيرة.





دخان يتصاعد من ركام الثكانات العسكرية التي تم تفجيرها سنة 1983.​ 






الخراب في ساحة الشهداء عام 1982، عندما أصبحت منطقة تماس بين القوى المتنازعة اللبنانية.​ 

وفي العام 1975اندلعت الحرب الاهلية اللبنانية وقسمت المدينة إلى شطرين: شرقي مسيحي، وغربي مسلم،[46] وعم المدينة الخراب والفوضى. وقام الجيش الإسرائيلي في سنة 1978 باجتياح لبنان واحتلال أراضيه من الجنوب حتى نهر الليطاني في عملية أعطاها الجيش الإسرائيلي اسم هذا النهر ثم توسع الاحتلال في لبنان بعد العدوان الإسرائيلي الثاني في سنة 1982 ليصل مشارف العاصمة ويحاصرها. وفي سنة 1983 تمّ تفجير الثكنات العسكرية الفرنسية والأميركية في المدينة. وفي سنة 1990 استقر الوضع في لبنان وتوحدت بيروت وعادت إليها حركة العمران بسرعة لتعود مركزا تجارياً وثقافياً مهماً للمنطقة العربية من جديد بجهود جبارة من رئيس الوزراء اللبناني الأسبق رفيق الحريري.
بعد اتفاق الطائف وانتهاء الحرب اللبنانية ومع تولي الرئيس رفيق الحريري الحكومة بدأ إعمار بيروت وإعادتها مجدداً على الساحة الدولية، فبدأ بإعمار وسط بيروت التي قامت شركة سوليدير ببنائه، وغدت بيروت مجدداً باريس الشرق حتى سنة 2005.
ومع اغتيال رفيق الحريري في شباط 2005 انسحب الجيش السوري من لبنان بتاريخ 26 أبريل تحت ضغط مظاهرات مناصري ما عرف لاحقًا بتحالف 14 آذار وقرار الأمم المتحدة رقم 1559. ثم عادت بيروت ساحة للخراب بسبب المشاكل السياسية المتلاحقة بين السلطة والمعارضة. وتخلل ذلك عدوان إسرائيلي في يوليو2006 دمرت خلاله البنية التحتية اللبنانية.
وفي 7 أيار2008، قام مسلحو المعارضة في لبنان بالسيطرة على بيروت كرد فعل على اتخاذ الحكومة قراراً بتفكيك شبكة الاتصالات الخاصة بالمقاومة وبعزل مدير مطار بيروت الدولي حيث اعتبرته المعارضة هذا القرار خرقًا للبيان الوزاري القاضي بدعم المقاومة في مواجهة الاحتلال الإسرائيلي. وتلى هذه العملية اتفاق في مدينة الدوحة أدى إلى إخلاء وسط بيروت من مظاهر الإضراب وأعاد الثقة بالسياحة اللبنانية. وبتاريخ 18 أكتوبر2008 تبادل لبنان وسوريا السفراء لأول مرة في تاريخهما.​*الجغرافيا*






أحد شواطئ بيروت الصخرية-الجرفيّة، لاحظ تحول الجرف الصخري إلى شاطئ تدريجيّا.​ 






صورة ساتليّة لبيروت تظهر شكلها المثلث.​ 

تقع بيروت على شبه جزيرة تتجه لناحية الغرب نحو البحر المتوسط، على بعد 94 كيلومتر (58 ميل) من شمال الحدود الإسرائلية اللبنانية. يحد المدينة من الشرق سلسلة جبال لبنان الغربية؛ وهي تتخذ شكلا مثلثا، بسبب وقوعها بين وعلى تلتين: تل الأشرفية وتل المصيطبة. تبلغ مساحة محافظة بيروت 18 كم² (6.9 ميل مربّع)، بينما تبلغ مساحة التجمع الحضري للمدينة 67 كم² (26 ميل مربّع).[52] يعتبر الشاطئ البحري لبيروت متنوعا، فهو صخري في شمال المدينة، ورملي في جنوبها، وفي بعض الأقسام من الشمال يكون الشاطئ عبارة عن أجراف صخرية مرتفعة، كذلك فإن هذه النماذج جميعها يمكن أن تندمج سويا في بعض الأماكن، مثل نقطة التقاء شاطئ الروشة بشاطئ الرملة البيضاء.​*المناخ*

الطقس في بيروت معتدل إجمالا، إذ يسود المناخ المتوسطي المتمثل بفصول صيف حارة وجافة، ربيع وخريف معتدلين، وشتاء بارد ممطر. يعتبر أغسطس أكثر شهور السنة حرّا، حيث يمكن أن يصل معدل الحرارة إلى 29 ° مئوية (84 ° فهرنهايت)، كما يعتبر شهرا يناير وفبراير أكثرها برودةً، حيث يصل معدل درجات الحرارة في الشهر إلى 10 ° مئوية (50 ° فهرنهايت). يكون اتجاه الرياح غربيّا خلال فترة بعد الظهر والمساء، أي أنه يهب من البحر إلى اليابسة، أما في الليل، يتغير الاتجاه إلى الشرق، أي إنه يهب من اليابسة نحو البحر.
يبلغ معدل الأمطار السنوية في بيروت 860 ميليمتر (34.1 إنش) والتي يتساقط معظمها خلال أشهر الشتاء، والقليل منها يتساقط في الخريف والربيع. تتساقط معظم الأمطار خلال عدد محدود من الأيام بشكل كثيف في العادة، أما الثلج فيندر أن يتساقط في بيروت، وبحال تساقط فإنه لا يتراكم، ويُستثنى من ذلك شتاء السنوات 1920، 1942، و1950، حيث هبّت ثلاث عواصف ثلجية كبيرة على لبنان أدت إلى هطول الثلوج على الساحل

رح نحكي عن محافظة البقاع 
لبنان الشمالي
جبل لبنان هههههههههههه اللي ساكن فيه الشحرور ههههه
محافظة الجنوب
محافظة النبطية 
وقت ممتع معي 
يتبع​


----------



## marcelino (25 مارس 2010)

*نفسي ازور لبنان*
​


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *نفسي ازور لبنان*
> ​



وانا كمان مثل مارووووو شوقتيني ازور لبنان واتعرف عليها عن قرب ..
اكيد مجهود كمان جبار رح تبذيله 
ربنا يعوضك خير عزيزتي 
والك مني تقييم عليه​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2010)

جميل جداااا يا اني

شكراااااا على المجهود الجبار 

الذي تعمليه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا اني
> 
> شكراااااا على المجهود الجبار
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي ليك اخي الكريم على تشجيعك​


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

*الأشرفية* هي جزء من بيروت، عاصمة لبنان. وهي تقع على تلة في الجزء الشرقي من بيروت. حتى الثلاثينات، كان معظمها من الاراضي الزراعية والمزارع التي تملكها عائلات. العائلات الأخرى التي تعيش في وسط بيروت وغيرها من المناطق المنخفضة البيروتية المعروفة في الجزء الأول من القرن العشرين، وقبل ذلك لقضاء الصيف في الأشرفية. الحكومة اللبنانية التي كانت انذاك تحت الانتداب الفرنسي وجه الأرض الأشرفية بناء الطرق السريعة، واجبار هذه العائلات علي زراعة النهاية بيع اجزاء كبيرة من اراضيهم.
خلال الحرب الاهلية اللبنانية التي بدات عام 1975 أصبحت الأشرفية قاعدة هامة للميليشيات المسيحية اللبنانية والقوات اللبنانية، وجزءا من بيروت الشرقية المسيحية.
اليوم الأشرفية تعتبر منطقة سكنية وتجارية كثيفة، تتسم بالشوارع الضيقة وتصفية كبير من المباني السكنية والمكتبية. وموقع الاستثمار والسياحة. و*الاشرفية* معروفة على أنها واحدة من أهم مراكز التسوق في لبنان.


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

*البقاع* هي إحدى محافظات لبنان. وهي سهل واسع ينبسط بين سلسلتي جبال لبنان الشرقية والغربية. أراضيه خصبة يجري فيها أكبر نهرين في لبنان: الليطاني والعاصي ولذلك شكلت هذه المنطقة خلال القرون السابقة خزان بلاد الشام من الحبوب والخضار والفاكهة.​*[عدل] أقسام البقاع*

تنقسم محافظة البقاع إلى ثلاثة أقسام:​
البقاع الشمالي.​
البقاع الأوسط.​
البقاع الغربي.​
أكبر مدن البقاع هي مدينة بعلبك الواقعة في البقاع الشمالي ومدينة زحلة الواقعة في البقاع الأوسط، هذا بالإضافة إلى الكثير من القرى والبلدات المنتشرة فيه. والبقاع مشهور بأرضه الخصبة واعتماده على المزروعات وذلك بوجود سهل البقاع. وهذا بالإضافة إلى بعض الصناعات كصناعة تكرير السكر في بلدة مجدل عنجر الحدودية.
تقسم محافظة البقاع إلى خمسة أقضية تتوزع على ثلاثة دوائر انتخابية. تحوي 235 مدينة وقرية منها 139 فيها مجالس بلدية وتتوزع حسب الأقضية على الشكل التالي:​
قضاء بعلبك (مركزه: بعلبك) 52 بلدية​
قضاء الهرمل (مركزه: الهرمل) 4 بلديات​
قضاء زحلة (مركزه: زحلة) 29 بلدية​
قضاء البقاع الغربي (مركزه: جب جنين شتاءً وصغبين صيفاً) 28 بلدية​
قضاء راشيا (مركزه: راشيا الوادي) 26 بلدية​
*http://ar.wikipedia.org*


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

*الهرمل* هي إحدى القرى اللبنانية مركز قضاء الهرمل في محافظة البقاع.​* جغرافيتها*

تقع الهرمل في شمال شرقي لبنان. تبعد 143كلم عن بيروت. ترتفع 780م عن سطح البحر. تبلغ مساحتها الإجمالية 136.4 كلم2. ويبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 22,350 نسمة معظمهم على المذهب الشيعي





​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

*زحلة* هي إحدى القرى اللبنانية من قرى قضاء زحلة في محافظة البقاع. وهي مركز القضاء. تسمى بعروسة البقاع. اسست عام 1711 واستطاعت أن تنشيء أول جمهورية في الشرق بين عامي 1825 و1858. تعتبر همزة وصل تجارة بين بيروت، دمشق، بغداد والموصل، خصوصاً بعد إقامة الخط الحديدي عام 1885. تشتهر بواديها الذي يجري فيه نهر البردوني وبمطاعمها المتناثرة على ضفافه.​*



*

* جغرافيتها*

*



*



تبعد زحلة 48 كلم إلى الشرق من بيروت. تعلو 1100م عن سطح البحر. يحدّها من الشمال: منطقة الفرزل وقاع الريم. ومن الشرق بلدتي كفر زبد وتربل. ومن الجنوب بلدات سعدنايل، و[بر إلياس]، والمرج، وتعلبايا، وشتورا. ومن الغرب بلدات حزرتا، وترشيش، وجديتا. يبلغ عدد سكّان المدينة حوالي 120,000 نسمة أي ما يعادل حوالي 3% من إجمالي عدد سكان لبنان[1]. مدينة زحلة معلقة على سفح قاعدة جبل صنين بين جرفي واد يمر به نهر البردوني النابع من مغارة في سفح صنين. خلدها أحمد شوقي بقصيدته التي غناها محمد عبد الوهاب "يا جارة الوادي".

*^* واقع زحلة - موقع مدينة زحلة المعلقة

== التسمية ==
يقال أن تسميتها تنسب لكلة "زَحل" أي المنطقة التي يحصل فيها زحول للتربة. ما قيل أنه نسبة لإله زحل ويعتقد عن وجود معبد له في أعالها. والفاعور تحدها من الشرق

*^* واقع زحلة - موقع مدينة زحلة المعلقة

== تاريخها ==
منذ نشوئها عام 1711، تجمعت في زحلة عائلات بغالبيتها مسيحية، إضافة إلى سكان من الشيعة والدروز. بدأت زحلة تجمُّعها بثلاثة أحياء قرب كنيسة سيدة الزلزلة أول كنيسة بُنيت في مطلع القرن الثامن عشر. وكان مصدر العائلات المسيحيّة من بعلبك ورأس بعلبك والفرزل. واستطاعوا تسلّم سلطة البلدة، وطردوا الوكلاء المستبدين، وحكموا مدينتهم بأنفسهم منذ 1825، وشكّلوا عام 1855 مجلساً من أعيان زحلة كان بمثابة الجمهورية الأولى في الشرق حيث كان لها نشيدها وعلمها الخاص.. ولهذا المجلس خَتم مجزأ، كان حين تلتئم الأجزاء السبعة منه يصبح القرار عبره نافذاً. ووقد زادت الهجرة إلى زحلة في أواسط القرن 18 وبينهم بنو المعلوف الذين ابتنوا بيوتاً حول دار الأسقفيّة، سُميت دار المعالفة وهي تعرف أيضاً باسم حارة سيدة النجاة. وقد mاكتمل عقد "العائلات السبع" بقدوم آل بريدي إلى زحلة من بعلبك حوالي عام 1760، وآل غرّة من رأس بعلبك عام 1800 (وهم فرع من عائلة هلال، كانت أمّهم اسمها غرّة). ولجأ الراسيون إلى زحلة سنة 1761، بعد أن هدم زلزال رأس بعلبك كلّها تقريباً وتوفي كثيرون من أهاليها؛ فجاء كثير منهم إلى زحلة وسكنوا مع أقاربهم وعمرت حارة "الراسيّة". وهرباً من حكم الأمير حسين حرفوش في رأس بعلبك عام 1756، نزل عدد كبير من السكان في أراضي الرهبان الشويريين حيث بنوا بيوتًا لهم. و، لحق بهم البعلبكيون عام 1771.وعائلات أخرى من الفاعور التي تحدها من الشرق عام 1850
وقد أحرقت عامي 1777 و 1791 كما أحرقت ودمرت خلال أحداث 1860. نهضت من جديد وأصبحت صلة الوصل في التجارة والزراعة ما بين بيروت، دمشق، بغداد والموصل، خصوصاً بعد إقامة الخط الحديدي عام 1885. mnmn​* أثارها*

*السراي القديم*: يعود بناءه إلى عام 1885 أيام الحكم العثماني. ولقد شيد بطريقة تلحظ تصريف المياه عند إقامة الأساسات بأساليب مبتكرة. *سوق البلاط*: السوق القديم لزحلة وكان مركزاً للتجارة والتواصل ما بين القادمين من سوريا وبيروت وبغداد وفلسطين. لقد سمي هكذا نظرا لرصفه بالبلاط عام 1888.​


----------

